# Seeds in NZ



## PianoForte (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone know where i can get some good seeds in New Zealand, i'm in the south island and so far i have only managed to get seeds by chance with a foil, and it was cab weed, so any pointers would be good.


----------



## medicinaluseonly (Sep 25, 2006)

Try the internet, type in Marijuana seeds and hold on. I got my white widow from Amsterdam, 10 all female seeds (white widow) and 10 others, cost me about $100.00 U.S. Took about 3 wks to arrive. out of the 10 WW seeds, I got four plants, the others didn,t germinate. I cloned another two to get 6 altogether. I might have screwed up the germinating process, so I'm not blaming it on the seeds. Very discreet, comes in an envelope inside an envelope. Figure what an ounce of WW product would cost, and your way ahead. ("I give unto you all the herbs bearing seed")


----------



## nz.dak.smkr (Oct 4, 2008)

woo hoo go NZ growers!


----------



## FiendNZ (Aug 19, 2009)

NZ growers represent! any particular site you would recommend for stealth and reliability and good product as far as getting the little bundles of joy to New Zealand?
cheers!


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Aug 19, 2009)

try attitude seed bank im pretty sure they will get them over there for ya and go for 1 of there stealth options
good luck


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 19, 2009)

maybe Nirvana or sannieseeds might ship there.


----------



## FiendNZ (Aug 19, 2009)

cheers guys! i had a wee look on attitude , nice selection and info, but is it just me or does there site seem rather cluttered? proably just me however they have some cool stuff!
I just want to find a nice fat short bush to bubble away in a medium closet! recommendations?


----------



## ninky323 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeya represent NZ growers the outdoor season is starting AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BCKIWI (Dec 22, 2009)

hey Nz growers. I can get my hand on a few different types, Purple pine berry, early wonder skunk, and Purple kush. All have been back crossed so there pretty good. I am planning on moving down there so if someone wants to chat maybe I can send some down there and we can meet up when I get there. I can also get a few otheres but not looking to much into it until I can meet some people down there.


----------



## nzplanter (May 23, 2010)

wish this wasnt so old id love to get my hands on some of those seeds and im in south island to any1 help with that?


----------



## drifter1978 (May 24, 2010)

hey guys,heres some sites i would recommend.
seedmadness
attitude
dope seeds
speedy seeds
aliengrow shop
dr greenthumb.


----------



## nzplanter (May 24, 2010)

thanx will try sum of these sites if i cant find anything decent here


----------



## hydgrow (May 24, 2010)

Speedyseedz.com will get them to you. I have a E-friend in NZ and he has had sucess with him

Edit- I just read drifters post listen to him he is for real dude has an addiction like me to buying seeds lol.


----------



## drifter1978 (May 24, 2010)

hydgrow said:


> Speedyseedz.com will get them to you. I have a E-friend in NZ and he has had sucess with him
> 
> Edit- I just read drifters post listen to him he is for real dude has an addiction like me to buying seeds lol.


whats good hydgrow
you know it bro,but admitting there is a problem is the first step,nothing like abit of variety.
PEACE BRO & STAY SAFE


----------



## haylo (Jul 11, 2010)

does anyone know were i could get some seeds in Auckland ??????????????


----------



## Rtoke (Oct 6, 2010)

anyone got any seeds ??


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

attitude has world wide shipping and stock gear from a lot of different breeders, check them out


----------



## vhc9763 (Jan 31, 2012)

Im in NZ and tried attitude, parcel intercepted by customs. They are currently reshipping as I chose to pay a lil extra for guaranteed shipping. will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## KiwiSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Attitude is probably over for New Zealand all there parcels look the same (same bags anyway) I used to have a lot of luck with them but as of lately a lot of people seem to be getting their parcels seized


----------



## nedyah (Feb 4, 2012)

I was in NZ a couple years ago; aren't they crazy on keeping undomestic plants and animals out of their country?


----------



## KiwiSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

nedyah said:


> I was in NZ a couple years ago; aren't they crazy on keeping undomestic plants and animals out of their country?


Hahaha yes!


----------



## bwhite (Feb 6, 2012)

go newzealand growers


----------



## bwhite (Feb 6, 2012)

how didi u get on mate im in nz and im afta sum good seeds would u recomend attitiude


----------



## NZgrowah (Feb 8, 2012)

vhc9763 said:


> Im in NZ and tried attitude, parcel intercepted by customs. They are currently reshipping as I chose to pay a lil extra for guaranteed shipping. will let yall know how it goes.



did you ship to a random address or your own? i have no where i can have them sent and dont want it sent to my house lol :\


----------



## vhc9763 (Feb 14, 2012)

sent them to my own address, customs havent hit me up for the first pack, attitude just re-shipped yday lol 2 month order i doubt the second will get thru. try to source something local.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 15, 2012)

nedyah said:


> i was in nz a couple years ago; aren't they crazy on keeping undomestic plants and animals out of their country?


overgrow the planet!


----------



## joshuaaa (Feb 15, 2012)

i use herbies headshop had 3 orders go to my gfs mums house and got a few blank dvds and glass beads in my order too haha got a male and female big bud when he spoofs all over her then ill have some big bud seeds 
in manawatu will have heaps of assorted clones soon


----------



## JamieLovesTheBuds (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Guys, Im New Here!
Does Anyone Know Where To Get Seeds Around Wellington Or Christchurch?
Looking To Have A Closet Grow Room, But Cant Germinate Seeds From Tinnie's.

Thanks, JamieLovesTheBuds


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2012)

So has any1 sussed any seed was wantin a outdoor strain but dont want to bother with siezed parcels and shit.
BTW i livin in the south island


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2012)

oh yeah and GO NZ GROWERS!!!


----------



## 10jonesgg1 (Jun 16, 2012)

do you have any clones or seeds now? i'm in the south island.


----------



## 10jonesgg1 (Jun 16, 2012)

mincepie said:


> i can help with clones to anyone willing to travel to mine in the south island nz - I have lots available - jack herer, durban poison, white widow x afghani, sour deisel, northern lights x blueberry, and PPP - all garentee'd female - can show final product of each - I want $20 a clone
> 
> PM me


do you have any clones or seeds now? im in the south island.


----------



## daguatero (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there. Im in south island too.somebody with clones or seeds in the west coast?


----------



## daguatero (Oct 29, 2012)

Wooo hooo come on new zealand growers!!


----------



## .Mammon. (Nov 5, 2012)

just wanted to add my 2c for my fellow kiwi horticulturists.

Ordered from Attitude. Got guaranteed with stealth option. Both orders (the original and the resend) have been seized (or stolen). About to contact Attitude for another try at re-sending but I doubt they will. Not sure if I am unlucky with customs or postal theft (I heard another member suggest it for Aussie orders). I haven't received anything from customs notifying me of any seizure.

Tried to order from Canadian Single Seed. Get to checkout where they say they won't ship to N.Z. Emailed asking for an explanation to which they responded (good customer service) that 'they are having problems with postal orders to New Zealand' which I read as 'too many are being intercepted'

Just tried an order with Herbies Single Seed. I will post an update to the progress of this.

I am trying to get as much information for kiwi's as possible because we live in a unique situation which is not generally covered in other threads so I am keen to hear from other members about their experiences.

chur


----------



## NzkushDelight (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions on how to get some outdoor seeds in nz north island, bop


----------



## .Mammon. (Dec 4, 2012)

.Mammon. said:


> just wanted to add my 2c for my fellow kiwi horticulturists.
> 
> Ordered from Attitude. Got guaranteed with stealth option. Both orders (the original and the resend) have been seized (or stolen). About to contact Attitude for another try at re-sending but I doubt they will. Not sure if I am unlucky with customs or postal theft (I heard another member suggest it for Aussie orders). I haven't received anything from customs notifying me of any seizure.
> 
> ...


Herbies Single Seeds got my order to me no problems. Awesome stealth and fantastic customer service. I have heard since that others are still getting seeds from attitude so give it a go if it suits you.


----------



## cobwebs13 (Mar 5, 2013)

hey man just trying to find out howd you go with herbies single seeds wanna gaurantee they get here before i spend so much money haha,,Cheers


----------



## cobwebs13 (Mar 5, 2013)

.Mammon. said:


> just wanted to add my 2c for my fellow kiwi horticulturists.
> 
> Ordered from Attitude. Got guaranteed with stealth option. Both orders (the original and the resend) have been seized (or stolen). About to contact Attitude for another try at re-sending but I doubt they will. Not sure if I am unlucky with customs or postal theft (I heard another member suggest it for Aussie orders). I haven't received anything from customs notifying me of any seizure.
> 
> ...






hey man just trying to find out how you went with herbies single seeds as i wanna be sure theyll make it here before i spend too much money haha ,, cheers


----------



## .Mammon. (Mar 5, 2013)

hey cobwebs13
Like I said Herbies did the job whereas attitude didn't twice in a row. I asked herbies to put on a fake name and address on the package so it looked like the package was coming from an individual/friend in the U.K. They did this for me and it worked like a charm. 

try a smaller order first if you are worried...

good luck bro


----------



## cobwebs13 (Mar 11, 2013)

ok cheers for that much appreciated man


----------



## cooper12 (Jun 8, 2013)

hey there everyone wondering if anybodys has any ideas or has had this before? im up in the bop of the north island ordered some seeds from cannabis seeds for sale.com on th 24/5/2013 track and trace said they [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]has arrived in AUCKLAND NEW ZEALAND and is being processed for delivery. they arrived in auckland on the 29/5/2013 and still been saying that there being processed since then would that mean its been through customs? . it was over queens bday so dont no if postoffice just busy or they been seized? haha any ideas wud b much appreciated cheers kiwis[/FONT]


----------



## .Mammon. (Jun 12, 2013)

hey cooper12

got your ceeds yet mate? this is the status that track and trace showed me when my ceeds didn't come through. It stayed like this for over a month of checking and would probably still say being processed if I could remember the t and t number today. If you haven't got them by now mate customs have them. Don't panic, no police visited and I didn't get a letter from customs, just let cannabis ceeds know and see if they will resend. I got a double resend from a company and both times they didn't make it. I now use herbies single ceeds and have had 2 successful deliveries with 2 different stealth packages (which they don't charge extra for). I think mixing it up is better than what other companies do such as the same old mug/t-shirt/wallet scenario which customs would now be on to.

just my 2 cents


----------



## william69er (Jun 12, 2013)

Hay guys 
Just a quick note ,iv ordered of attitude twice so far the first was 13 seeds got it sweet 10 days later the second was about 26 seeds that was only 9days later.not to mention bongs and every other part of grow gear that I brought in when moving over from aust.just kinda makes me wonder how good our bio security is.
oh yes bop tga


----------



## cooper12 (Jun 15, 2013)

hey mammon

cheers for the reply. Na bit of a bugger this time have had 2 succesful orders come through from cannabisseeds but this last ones coming up to 3and a half weeks with no show track and trace status stil says being processd in auckland. was sent via airsure with stealth packaging this time wich i think may get abit more attetion going through customs from what iv heard but could be wrong. last couple were just standard airmail with stealth packageing and turned up no worrys about 10days later. yeah herbies could be the ticket then will have a look now mate cheers


----------



## cooper12 (Jun 15, 2013)

hey mammon

cheers for the reply. haha na bit of a bummer this time not looking too good its going on 3 and a half weeks and stil saying being procesd for delivery in auckland. my last couple of orders came through no worries they were sent via standard airmail turned up in 10days but the recent one was sent via airsure with track and trace wich iv been told gets more attetion going through customs but i could be wrong. oh sweet herbies sounds like the ticket then il have a look there mate cheers


----------



## PacificComrade (Jun 22, 2013)

nice! will have to give this a shot at an address. thanks for all the info guys. NZ!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have ordered from attitude late last year. They kind of mucked me around a bit, First order didnt come through; I even rang customs and they hadn't seen it. 
I emailed them with and they said they would send them but needed to confirm the same address, I said yeah same address. 3 or 4 emails later they finally confirmed my order and finally got my seeds 2 months later from first order. I got 16 freebies in the end. I'l just say that the didnt use the standard stealth options


----------



## dankdope (Jul 8, 2013)

ordered from hebies, arrived in 8 days very discreet packaging. a few mates around chch way all use herbies and none have had any probs so far.


----------



## cooper12 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mean yeah my resend from cannabisseedsforsale.com got to me sweet as this time in 8days. What time of the year do all u guys start ur seeds outdoor? My luck startng earlier hasnt had a good germination rate from the cold i think but was thinkng about using a heat pad what do u reckon? B stoakd as with any replys  chur.


----------



## steve.caroll (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey im living in nelson and am really keen to get some seeds is anyone can direct me on to someone who sells seeds or clones that would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## karzsta (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi peeps/stoners I,m looking for some high THC sativa outdoor feminized seeds i live in the central part of nz,i don,t wanna get them overseas, i sick of customs getting them tried herbies an altitude, so if u got any info sweet chur chur


----------



## insmoke (Mar 7, 2014)

hi, am in Auckland and keen to find some seeds or clones, am very descreet, thanks for any lead


----------



## kemare (May 14, 2014)

I am living in Wellington, I received my seeds trough Paddy Cannabis Seeds in 10 days without any problems. If it can help anyone too.


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hay team Im in the south island and wanna get some seeds online whats websites are still getting through to new zealand? Who had the best discreet packaging i really don't want any attention from the popo. cheers team


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 8, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> Hay team Im in the south island and wanna get some seeds online whats websites are still getting through to new zealand? Who had the best discreet packaging i really don't want any attention from the popo. cheers team


Hey mate I ordered seeds from herbies pik n mix. Most people seem to have success with them over here in NZ. Only took 7 days for the seeds to arrive with really stealthy shipping.


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 8, 2014)

sweet mate champion so u reckon they are the go any site to stay away from and how much seeds to import at one time to be safe????


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 8, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> sweet mate champion so u reckon they are the go any site to stay away from and how much seeds to import at one time to be safe????


Yeah man Herbies is the way to go. All the kiwis on here seem to say its the best Ive only ordered seeds online once which was a couple of weeks ago so I wouldn't know who to stay away from but im sure youl be safe with Herbies. When your paying for your order pick super stealth and youl be fine, don't worry im sure the popo wont turn up. Im not sure how much you could order but I got these and they came through fine.


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 8, 2014)

how many was in that order? and how did you pay for it? i hear its best to buy a visa pressie card and pay with that rather then your own card. cheers


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 8, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> how many was in that order? and how did you pay for it? i hear its best to buy a visa pressie card and pay with that rather then your own card. cheers


15 seeds in total. 7 I paid for and 8 freebies. I just used my visa debit card because I heard somewhere that you cant use the prezzie cards anymore but I dunno. It doesn't come up that you've brought seeds on your bank statement.


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 8, 2014)

i just ordered 18 so ill see how i go


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 8, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> i just ordered 18 so ill see how i go


Youl be sweet bro. Whatd you get? Keep us updated on how you go.


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 8, 2014)

yea mate will do got 10 dr krippling incerdible bulk female seeds pluss the freebys


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 8, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> yea mate will do got 10 dr krippling incerdible bulk female seeds pluss the freebys


Awesome good luck


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

they turned up today man so yea storey as fuck, havnt had a visit yet


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 16, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> they turned up today man so yea storey as fuck, havnt had a visit yet


Algoods mate  Nice and stealthy? Good shit you wont get a visit


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

yea man stealth as with xrays in mind.cheers


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 16, 2014)

illuminati_1 said:


> yea man stealth as with xrays in mind.cheers


Sweet as man, you cant go wrong with Herbies. Hope your grow goes well well let us know how ya go, you doing indoors?


----------



## illuminati_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

bit of both mate cheers


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 16, 2014)

Algood all the best


----------



## ProToeTyped (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey there letstrip do you know if it would be fine to order from herbies?


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 29, 2014)

ProToeTyped said:


> Hey there letstrip do you know if it would be fine to order from herbies?


Sure is mate, herbies is your best bet! They should get through just fine.


----------



## buckets (Sep 29, 2014)

I second that. I've always picked the super stealth way for delivery and every order has arrived to australia from herbies. I highly recommend them if you want options for good seeds. I also recommend dr. greenthumb (in canada as now there's a hip hop sort of a guy claiming to be another dr greenthumb - make sure you are ordering from the canadian dr. greenthumb website) for the way he delivers seeds by mail. I have received multiple orders from them too. If you're growing outdoors you guys need to speed it up and pick your seed company so you can get your stuff ready for outdoor transplanting! Best of luck to you all in NZ! Kiaora!


----------



## jacob:) (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey ppl I'm in Wellington and want to make a small grow. Is ordering the seeds online directlyto house the best bet? Or is there other ways of getting seeds also is it best to grow indoors or out in the hope somewhere Any help is appreciated im in the Wellington area


----------



## Lloyd.m (Oct 8, 2014)

seed city, cheap, good selection, stealth as.ive seen only good things so far.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2014)

jacob:) said:


> Hey ppl I'm in Wellington and want to make a small grow. Is ordering the seeds online directlyto house the best bet? Or is there other ways of getting seeds also is it best to grow indoors or out in the hope somewhere Any help is appreciated im in the Wellington area


Depends were in wellington you are. Id say indoors if your central, ordering to your house will be algood.


----------



## bud battalion (Oct 26, 2014)

hey guys newbie here just wondering if anyone had any seeds in Auckland iv got acouple going but id really like to grow knowing the strain im growing iv been growing bagseeds since the start im just alil over it lol any help would be great


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 28, 2014)

bud battalion said:


> hey guys newbie here just wondering if anyone had any seeds in Auckland iv got acouple going but id really like to grow knowing the strain im growing iv been growing bagseeds since the start im just alil over it lol any help would be great


Get some online bro


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 28, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Get some online bro


Second that


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't lost an order to oz from herbies and don't trust negative seed co reviews from members with not many posts


----------



## opiumfiend (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.seedsman.com/en/


highly recommended. great delivery options. including guaranteed delivery. huge range. seriously guys. if you want seed just buy them online. just don't order from the Netherlands. England or the states is the way to go. very high chance of getting through


----------



## opiumfiend (Nov 17, 2014)

seriously. even if you package does get caught. they're not going to go looking for someone over seeds. they'll just destroy them.


----------



## ChurM8 (Aug 9, 2015)

mincepie said:


> i can help with clones to anyone willing to travel to mine in the south island nz - I have lots available - jack herer, durban poison, white widow x afghani, sour deisel, northern lights x blueberry, and PPP - all garentee'd female - can show final product of each - I want $20 a clone
> 
> PM me


Hey bro where in south island are u? And u still do clones? Im in marlb


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 6, 2016)

anyone ordered from seeds 4 free? cant fathom it


----------



## vostok (Mar 6, 2016)

PianoForte said:


> Anyone know where i can get some good seeds in New Zealand, i'm in the south island and so far i have only managed to get seeds by chance with a foil, and it was cab weed, so any pointers would be good.


 http://www.southernstarseeds.net is the best down south he grows in Au but sells in UK thru many banks

good luck


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 7, 2016)

ChurM8 said:


> Hey bro where in south island are u? And u still do clones? Im in marlb


this guy is going to get someone busted


----------



## Sali-D (Mar 15, 2016)

I found this seed bank in New Zealand, anyone know if it's legit? http://newzealandseedbank.com/


----------



## Sali-D (Mar 15, 2016)

vostok said:


> http://www.southernstarseeds.net is the best down south he grows in Au but sells in UK thru many banks
> 
> good luck


Hi bud, this seed bank located in New Zealand?


Also you know about this one I just found? http://newzealandseedbank.com/


----------



## vostok (Mar 15, 2016)

the guy is in Australia

I'd avoid that other 1


----------



## Sali-D (Mar 15, 2016)

vostok said:


> the guy is in Australia
> 
> I'd avoid that other 1


Really, how come?


----------



## Sali-D (Mar 15, 2016)

Just noticed the New Zealand seed bank mentioned above have a link to their Australian seed bank too which have hundreds of feedback comments, the NZ one could really be legit.

Have a look here: http://australianseedbank.com/contact/comment-page-7#comments


----------



## heaven11 (Jun 28, 2016)

BCKIWI said:


> hey Nz growers. I can get my hand on a few different types, Purple pine berry, early wonder skunk, and Purple kush. All have been back crossed so there pretty good. I am planning on moving down there so if someone wants to chat maybe I can send some down there and we can meet up when I get there. I can also get a few otheres but not looking to much into it until I can meet some people down there.


hey bro im really keen ta get some from u as importing them seems bit risky please message me back if this is possible


----------



## Wizzel (Jul 19, 2016)

Ordered seeds from ILGM, have not arrived, guessing they didn't make it through NZ Customs. New order made through Herbies, hoping to Christ they arrive..... Will keep yiz updated


----------



## Immastoner (Aug 5, 2016)

ordered some seeds of seaofseeds.com last week took 7 days got thru great stealth all 6 seeds germinated I only bought 1 seed northern lights and got 5 freebies very happy they are worth a try str8 up


----------



## Immastoner (Aug 5, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> ordered some seeds of seaofseeds.com last week took 7 days got thru great stealth all 6 seeds germinated I only bought 1 seed northern lights and got 5 freebies very happy they are worth a try str8 up


I mean last month lol


----------



## Camouflage420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> ordered some seeds of seaofseeds.com last week took 7 days got thru great stealth all 6 seeds germinated I only bought 1 seed northern lights and got 5 freebies very happy they are worth a try str8 up


Hey immastoner are you from nz just wanted to know as I ordered some from sea of seeds two days ago, if not I hope they get through.


----------



## Immastoner (Aug 14, 2016)

Camouflage420 said:


> Hey immastoner are you from nz just wanted to know ais I ordered some from sea of seeds two days ago, if not I hope they get through.


Yea bro


----------



## Camouflage420 (Aug 14, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> Yea bro


Chea bro awesome was hoping so, hope my seeds get through I only ordered 3 and got the free ones.


----------



## Immastoner (Aug 16, 2016)

Camouflage420 said:


> Chea bro awesome was hoping so, hope my seeds get through I only ordered 3 and got the free ones.


Nice good luck and let me no how it goes thinking about doing another order to catch the outdoor season might go for a big yielding strain a but well c hw she goes once again good luck bro an keep us I the loop


----------



## Coasty (Sep 8, 2016)

Wizzel said:


> Ordered seeds from ILGM, have not arrived, guessing they didn't make it through NZ Customs. New order made through Herbies, hoping to Christ they arrive..... Will keep yiz updated


Yo Bro how it pan out with seeds


----------



## BushHobbit (Sep 10, 2016)

Waiting on 3 from Herbie's hope they. Make it


----------



## turnip83 (Sep 10, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Waiting on 3 from Herbie's hope they. Make it


They should make it . Got mine on Wednesday . Spent over £100 this time round and got all the freebies. This my 5th order in 2 years . I'm gonna try a different seed bank next time as all of the good genetics are sold out . Would love to get my hands on raskal white fire og , good luck with your seeds


----------



## turnip83 (Sep 10, 2016)

Another mate didn't buy from herbies but got the strain hunters DVD package and they came with 5 different packs of seeds and even in the breeders pack unmolested with . I've never had the chance to get them like this. Best ones I reckon he got was super lemon haze and heavyweight seeds


----------



## Camouflage420 (Sep 10, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> Nice good luck and let me no how it goes thinking about doing another order to catch the outdoor season might go for a big yielding strain a but well c hw she goes once again good luck bro an keep us I the loop


Chea dude got them few weeks back was stoked, all ready germinating some in some jiffy 7's for my outdoor grow.
I'm planning on getting some more want to get few crops on the go with a couple different strains.
Ill keep you posted and throw some photos up when the babies get booming.


----------



## Coasty (Sep 10, 2016)

Well gonna try herbies pay today will keep yous informed on how it went 
use other places did not make it 2 times stopped at border i think


----------



## Camouflage420 (Sep 10, 2016)

Coasty said:


> Well gonna try herbies pay today will keep yous informed on how it went
> use other places did not make it 2 times stopped at border i think


sea of seeds is the go bro, best of luck anyway cuzzy.


----------



## Immastoner (Sep 12, 2016)

Camouflage420 said:


> Chea dude got them few weeks back was stoked, all ready germinating some in some jiffy 7's for my outdoor grow.
> I'm planning on getting some more want to get few crops on the go with a couple different strains.
> Ill keep you posted and throw some photos up when the babies get booming.


Aww wicked mate wat strain u get and i jus popped wun of my babies a few weeks back but idnt know wat strain it is as wen they came they wernt in breeder packs . Dd u get urs in packs and if nt du u no wat strain each seed is ??but while shes vegging shes smelling stronger than any plant ive grown in veg


----------



## BushHobbit (Sep 14, 2016)

Arrived today 5 days later stoked only 3 but hey that's all I need


----------



## Coasty (Sep 14, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Arrived today 5 days later stoked only 3 but hey that's all I need


Good stuff I hope mine get thru
Cheers


----------



## Coasty (Sep 14, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Arrived today 5 days later stoked only 3 but hey that's all I need


3 is better than nun like what i got lol party at yor place in 60 days lol
Cheers bro


----------



## BushHobbit (Sep 15, 2016)

Coasty said:


> Good stuff I hope mine get thru
> Cheers


Don't see y not I was skeptical but hey what's the big deal aye happy summer


----------



## Camouflage420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> Aww wicked mate wat strain u get and i jus popped wun of my babies a few weeks back but idnt know wat strain it is as wen they came they wernt in breeder packs . Dd u get urs in packs and if nt du u no wat strain each seed is ??but while shes vegging shes smelling stronger than any plant ive grown in veg


i got 3 white magic fem seeds never heard of them before but read up on them and they are good out door seeds there mold and disease resistant seem good so far the water leafs have just poped, also got some freebies 2 7/8 sour regs, 1 green crack fem and a afgoo fem saving the afgoo cause is indoor strain, other three a dew to pop soon. when i got my order from sea of seeds they were stuffed in to the inside of a piece of cardboard in there individual rows and named on the back. taped to a toy.


----------



## Camouflage420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> Aww wicked mate wat strain u get and i jus popped wun of my babies a few weeks back but idnt know wat strain it is as wen they came they wernt in breeder packs . Dd u get urs in packs and if nt du u no wat strain each seed is ??but while shes vegging shes smelling stronger than any plant ive grown in veg


great to hear it going good bro shame about not knowing the strain tho keep us posted and ill fill you in on mine to as they grow.
and i got another parcel dew to arrive in a week or so, ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Coasty (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy days are hea again mine arrived today herbies is the place packaging a bit dumb may be thats why they got thru 
but hey who cares 4 free ones as well better not say too much cant trust the pigs mite be watching 
ye ha


----------



## Coasty (Sep 21, 2016)

Good one another parcel arrived from seed man 7 days
*Stealth Shipping was that good it even fooled me*


----------



## Chunkymunkeey (Nov 26, 2016)

Can you recommend a good seed bank site? Legit, secure, fast and stealth shipping to NZ. Want to get some before Christmas is here. Thanks


----------



## Immastoner (Nov 28, 2016)

[s.o.s buddy best never let me downQUOTE="Chunkymunkeey, post: 13162745, member: 952486"]Can you recommend a good seed bank site? Legit, secure, fast and stealth shipping to NZ. Want to get some before Christmas is here. Thanks [/QUOTE]


----------



## Chunkymunkeey (Nov 28, 2016)

Immastoner said:


> [s.o.s buddy best never let me downQUOTE="Chunkymunkeey, post: 13162745, member: 952486"]Can you recommend a good seed bank site? Legit, secure, fast and stealth shipping to NZ. Want to get some before Christmas is here. Thanks


[/QUOTE]
Is that Sea of Seeds or? Shot bro


----------



## Medical Cannabis420 (Nov 28, 2016)

steve.caroll said:


> Hey im living in nelson and am really keen to get some seeds is anyone can direct me on to someone who sells seeds or clones that would be awesome! Thanks


hey man im in nelson too did you mannage to get some good seeds


----------



## Immastoner (Nov 29, 2016)

Is that Sea of Seeds or? Shot bro[/QUOTE]
Yea bro sea of seed's I had 3 shipments all successful stealth options abit more money but hey its worth the investment...


----------



## .Mammon. (Nov 29, 2016)

Herbies always gets through for me. See which is cheapest I guess if SOS is providing a successful service.


----------



## Coasty (Dec 9, 2016)

Seedman is the place about 10 days there here bit pricey but they wrk use stealth shipping


Camouflage420 said:


> i got 3 white magic fem seeds never heard of them before but read up on them and they are good out door seeds there mold and disease resistant seem good so far the water leafs have just poped, also got some freebies 2 7/8 sour regs, 1 green crack fem and a afgoo fem saving the afgoo cause is indoor strain, other three a dew to pop soon. when i got my order from sea of seeds they were stuffed in to the inside of a piece of cardboard in there individual rows and named on the back. taped to a toy.


that's the way tell the world the pigs watch places like this you dum arse


----------



## Robbiemac (May 6, 2017)

Seedsman is the guy. 9 day delivery. Simple discreet packaging wasn't all that impressed with....at all actually...but made it through so maybe that's the technique...30 autos to start in spring....eastern b.o.p represent....chur eah coasty


----------



## Immastoner (May 19, 2017)

Hows herbies doing they have good strains ive been a hunting anyone


----------



## Immastoner (May 19, 2017)

Nice work mate b.o.p ae i head out there now an then heard alot of tails of weedmasters out there  and when do you start seed which month do you find suitable?


----------



## Robbiemac (May 20, 2017)

Immastoner said:


> Nice work mate b.o.p ae i head out there now an then heard alot of tails of weedmasters out there  and when do you start seed which month do you find suitable?


I dunno bout weedmasters. Alotta old timers that know their shit. Alotta potheads in general actually haha... Well I'm doing some autos this year....start them round end of September early octoberish fingers crossed...first go at auto but hey how hard can it be its just a plant right


----------



## Immastoner (Oct 24, 2017)

anybody getting seeds


----------



## shyneboyz2k18 (Oct 29, 2017)

Immastoner said:


> anybody getting seeds


Just bought 3x cream caramel auto, 2x blue amnesia XXL auto from SoS, hopefully they come through! I’ll keep ya updated on delivery brev...


----------



## Immastoner (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey mbro how’d sos go


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2018)

Seed trades sales gifting is a bannable offence on Riu 
Please keep our forum up and running by following our rules
Use of you inbox also applies


----------



## antz1111 (May 28, 2020)

BCKIWI said:


> hey Nz growers. I can get my hand on a few different types, Purple pine berry, early wonder skunk, and Purple kush. All have been back crossed so there pretty good. I am planning on moving down there so if someone wants to chat maybe I can send some down there and we can meet up when I get there. I can also get a few otheres but not looking to much into it until I can meet some people down there.


Hey mate, I know it’s a long shot but are you still on here?


----------



## antz1111 (May 28, 2020)

joshuaaa said:


> i use herbies headshop had 3 orders go to my gfs mums house and got a few blank dvds and glass beads in my order too haha got a male and female big bud when he spoofs all over her then ill have some big bud seeds
> in manawatu will have heaps of assorted clones soon


Hey bro, you still on here? How those clones going?


----------



## CallMeKami (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone around nelson ways with clones or seeds? Would be keen as on some if so


----------



## Immastoner (Oct 30, 2020)

CallMeKami said:


> Anyone around nelson ways with clones or seeds? Would be keen as on some if so


Churr


----------

